# Tradtech Pinnacle or Titan?



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Either of the Tradtech bows,the Dalla from 3 Rivers,Hoyt's Gamemaster or Dorado,or reflex Nomad.
Morrison has a beautifull wood riser that takes ILF limbs.
Or how about a WARF riser from Bob Gordon.
The limb choise is virtualy limitless,,you can buy ILF limbs in short,medium or long,from Hoyt,Martin,Win & win,Samick,Morrison,KAP,ect,ect.
Man,once you go ILF a whole new world opens up to you.
If you really like the Tradtech Pinnacle and your into 3D and Hunting,,then use the Samick extreme or master limbs of your length choise an you might just have the only bow your ever likely to need.
Have fun.


----------



## excelpoint (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. How does the weight of these bows compare to a traditional take down recurve or one piece?


----------



## OkTrad (Jun 27, 2007)

If you are wanting to shoot off the shelf you might just go with the pinnicle. Although if you are wanting to use a plunger and rest you will need to go with the Titan.

I have a Titan with Carbon wood limbs and Gamemaster. I like them both but the Gamemaster is not near the bow as the Titan.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Given your two choices, I would go with the Titan. The ones I've shot were very impressive.


----------



## Crowdog (Aug 30, 2005)

The Pinnacle ain't going to make a 58" bow, the risr is 19" long, while the Titan's riser is 17". As far as mass weight goes, the Titan riser is heavier then the Pinnacle riser is, know that cause I've got both right here. 
Cause you are pretty new to traditional archery, the CarbonWood limbs are a great choice. For the normal shooter, the difference between the Exteme Limbs and the CarbonWood limbs ain't going to be noticable, but the cost difference is, and we're talking over $250.00 difference in price, and I don't think what little speed is gained going to the Extremes is worth the extra money.
The Titans are a nice bow, no question about it, but you should look at the other metal risered bows out there. The Hoyt Dorado is a great bow, super speed, and quieter to shoot then the Titan. I've had mine since October, and like it. However, I started shooting a little 58" Dalaa a few weeks ago, and the Dorado and Titan both take a back seat to this little bow. I haven't shot a bow that was so well balanced and fit perfect in the hand like the Dalaa does, no bow recoil at the shot, and two string leechs quieted the bow down. It's the bow that will be going places with me from now on. A heck of a bow, very well made, with great workmanship and thought put into it.


----------



## excelpoint (Jul 31, 2006)

Crowdog said:


> The Pinnacle ain't going to make a 58" bow, the risr is 19" long, while the Titan's riser is 17". As far as mass weight goes, the Titan riser is heavier then the Pinnacle riser is, know that cause I've got both right here.
> Cause you are pretty new to traditional archery, the CarbonWood limbs are a great choice. For the normal shooter, the difference between the Exteme Limbs and the CarbonWood limbs ain't going to be noticable, but the cost difference is, and we're talking over $250.00 difference in price, and I don't think what little speed is gained going to the Extremes is worth the extra money.
> The Titans are a nice bow, no question about it, but you should look at the other metal risered bows out there. The Hoyt Dorado is a great bow, super speed, and quieter to shoot then the Titan. I've had mine since October, and like it. However, I started shooting a little 58" Dalaa a few weeks ago, and the Dorado and Titan both take a back seat to this little bow. I haven't shot a bow that was so well balanced and fit perfect in the hand like the Dalaa does, no bow recoil at the shot, and two string leechs quieted the bow down. It's the bow that will be going places with me from now on. A heck of a bow, very well made, with great workmanship and thought put into it.


Thanks. What is the limb/riser combination you are using with the Dalaa?


----------



## Crowdog (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm shooting the little 17" riser with the short carbon/wood W&W limbs from Dave at DAS. It makes a little 58" bow that is rocket fast. It handles and shoots extremely well, and I'm kicking myself for not going to a DAS three years ago. And the dang draw weight is adjustable 4 pounds, plus you can set the tiller, something that takes the tuneability to a whole new level.
I shoot mine off an elevated rest, but only cause I shoot the Bi Delta vanes and the Bohning Blazers. The little bump rest is a great setup if you want to shoot off the shelve, it's so simple but perfect.


----------



## lastmanout (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought a Pinnacle riser off another websight a few weeks ago and Sebastian Flute limbs off another. It is a fast combo. The Pinnacle wood grip is nice, but I am not impressed with the limb bolts screwing directly into the wood (NO metal inserts)-seems prone to wear over time. The ILF limbs are a big step forward in non-wheelie bow design. If I had the money, I would go with a Daala (sp?) from DAS/ Three rivers.:wink:


----------



## excelpoint (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. Can you buy the riser on its own or do you have to buy limbs at the same time? I will be shooting feathers so of the shelf would be preferable.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Matt:

I agree with most of what was already said. I have the Titan riser and the Carbon Extreme BF limbs. Without a doubt, the best combo I have ever personally shot. Fast, stable, and very quiet.

ILF "shorts" of any make will make a 58" bow on the Titan riser. My Carbon Extreme BF limbs make a 60" bow. I have a set of Sebastian Flute glass/foam limbs in "short" that I have been using on my Titan riser for the last week for turkey hunting out of a blind. (the shorter bow was nice in tight quarters) 

If it were up to me, I would go with the Titan riser and a set of reasonably priced limbs to start. Even the TradTech glass/wood limbs are quite impressive for the price. I have a set in the "longbow" configuration and they are very nice shooters. You can always upgrade on limbs if you want but the riser will last to be passed on to your grandkids. There are even quite a few grip styles to choose from to customize the riser to the way you want it.

Lancaster has a wide variety of ILF limbs, some starting at around a hundred bucks. Call Lee at Lancaster and he will help you out. Their customer service is second to none.

Good luck.

Let me know if you have any other questions, I'll try to help if I can.

KPC


----------



## excelpoint (Jul 31, 2006)

GEREP said:


> Matt:
> 
> I agree with most of what was already said. I have the Titan riser and the Carbon Extreme BF limbs. Without a doubt, the best combo I have ever personally shot. Fast, stable, and very quiet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info GEREP. Can you shoot the Titan riser off the shelf? I really like the simplicity of shooting off the shelf.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

excelpoint said:


> Thanks for the info GEREP. Can you shoot the Titan riser off the shelf? I really like the simplicity of shooting off the shelf.


Absolutely. GEREP actually shoots his off the shelf and uses some very creative shelf/stike plate material made from adhesive felt pads. I'm sure when he checks back in he'll post a photo of it.


----------



## OkTrad (Jun 27, 2007)

> Hoyt Dorado is a great bow, super speed, and quieter to shoot then the Titan.


I have my Titan set up for 3D so I have nothing on the string to quiet the bow. It is quieter than my Hoyt Gamemaster which is set up for hunting. I have been so impressed with the Titan that I'm going to buy another one for hunting.

My Titan is set up for targets so I'm only pulling 39Ibs and shooting 1816 through it and I chrono'ed it at 189fps. Thats pretty quick for only 39Ibs.


----------



## OkTrad (Jun 27, 2007)

> Can you buy the riser on its own or do you have to buy limbs at the same time?


Yes you can just buy the riser if you want.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Matt:

Jason is correct, I have shot my Titan off the shelf from the very beginning. Prior to the Titan, I shot my Gamemaster off the shelf also and had very good luck with it.


http://www.piratesofarchery.net/bb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=463&p=4257&hilit=simple+but+effective#p4257


Here is a link to a thread where I explain how I make my rests. they are very durable, quiet and I get great arrow flight. You can get these at any Walmart and they are about 3 bucks for two dozen of them. Since I posted the above thread, my local Walmart started carrying the pads in black and they are smaller. I found I like the smaller ones better.



Good Luck with whatever you choose.

KPC


----------



## excelpoint (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. What would be a good reasonably priced set of "short" recurve limbs to start out with?


----------



## excelpoint (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like I have pretty much decided to go with the Titan riser just not sure on the Limbs. From what I've read it seems like the average shooter(me) wouldnt really tell the difference between the carbon limbs and the wood/carbon limbs. What do you guys think? I like the price of the carbon/wood limbs and could use the extra cash for a bow quiver etc but if the all carbon limbs are going to be that much better then I would go with them. does anyone know if the standard traditional bow quivers(selway's etc) will fit the titan?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Matt:

I use both a Great Northern strap on quiver and sometimes a small "Kwikee 3" quiver on my Titan and they both work great. One of the nice things about the Titan is that it is drilled and tapped for AMO accessories so there are a TON of different quiver options if you choose to go that route. I would imagine the Selway would work but I have never owned one so I can't say for sure.

As far as the limbs go, I've heard good things about the carbonwoods but I have never shot them. I have a set of the TradTech glass/wood longbow limbs and I think they are very nice. This is just my opinion so take it as such. For less than 200.00, I don't think you would find a better limb than the glass/wood TT unless maybe you found a top of the line used set.

Good luck with your new Titan and let us know what you finally decide as far as limbs and how they work for you.

KPC


----------



## excelpoint (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks GEREP. I will probably go with the Carbon/wood limbs to start with and will have a look into some different quiver options as well.


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

I have reviews on both the Titan and pinnacle on my trad review pages at www.peteward.com

Since the review was dond Lancaster has changed the Pinnacle to Pinnacle II.The new version is slimer and the edges are rounded for a better look and feel. The PII should be here soon for an update . I will also be updating the reviews with the carbon Wood limbs this weekend.

Pete


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

In case anyone is interested, you can see pics of the new "Pinnacle II" here.

http://www.piratesofarchery.net/bb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2155

Lee from TradTech posted these a few days ago...

:thumbs_up

KPC


----------



## Stykshooter (Aug 2, 2007)

Since I got my first Titan in last June I have purged all of my other bows, Widows, Robertsons, Hummingbirds, etc. I now have two Titans and several sets of limbs and also have a Pinnacle with a set of the glass/wood longbow limbs.

I don't think that there is a better takedown recurve available now than the Titan with a set of extreme BF limbs. That being saad, I agree with the others above, most people aren't going to see or feel the difference between a set of TradTech extremes and a set of TradTech carbon/woods. Taking into account that the carbon/woods are $250.00 cheaper I would say that for your first set of limbs, go with the carbon/woods. I have two Titans set up right now that are identical except for the limbs. Both are 62" long and are 57 pounds at 29". One has Extreme BF limbs while the other has carbon/wood limbs. Off of my particular bows I would have to say that the carbonwoods may be just a touch quieter than the extremes. The extremes are a little bit faster than the carbonwoods but the big advantage of the extremes is that they actually feel to be 5 pounds lighter than the carbonwoods as they are so smooth. This is worth the extra money to me as I enjoy shooting rounds of field archery, lots of arrows in the air.

My Pinnacle has 55 pound glass/wood longbow limbs on it. Those are surprisingly good performers, especially for the money. While I have my Titans set up to shoot off of a rest and plunger I shoot the Pinacle off of the shelf. The more I shoot this bow the more I like it. It is very quiet, reasonably fast but seems to just drop arrow after arrow into the spot I am staring at. In my opinion, the Pinnacle has to be one of the best values in the bow market, especially considering it is an ILF riser. One of the only complaints I have is that I think the bright shinny stainless steel limb bolts look a little out of place on a traditional bow like this. I understnad that this has been remedied with the Pinncale II and they will be black stainless steel on that bow.

If I was just buying what I wanted I would buy the Titan with carbon/wood limbs. I don't think there is any way you would ever be disappointed with that combination. If money was a concern I would buy the Pinnacle and never look back. One of the only drawbacks is that with the Pinnacle riser, even with a set of shorts, you will only be able to get down to a 60" bow. You can get down to the 58" that you wanted with a Titan.

Off of all of the TradTech bows I am now shootign the Bohning Lynx quiver. Quiet and secure and I like the quick detach locking lever feature.


----------

